# "Gewinnspiel" Maus nie erhalten.



## Re4dt (8. Oktober 2011)

Guten Tag,

Nun *fac3l3ss* und ich haben vor vielen Monaten bei dem Support Launch-Gewinnspiel (*25.05*.2011) von Coolermaster teilgenommen und gewonnen. 
Danach haben wir unsere Adressen angegeben aber bis Dato nichts erhalten. Wir haben oft den hier vorhanden Coolermaster Supporter angeschrieben aber es wurde immer gesagt das nachgeschaut wird. 
Solangsam ist meine Geduld einfach am Ende? Kommt da eigentlich überhaupt noch was? 
Letztens PN geschrieben aber bis heute auch keine Antwort. Sind die Mäuse verschollen oder wurden sie einfach nicht verschickt?

Link zum Gewinnspiel -> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s.../156254-foren-support-launch-gewinnspiel.html


----------



## fac3l3ss (8. Oktober 2011)

Re4dt hat Recht.
Ich wüsste wirklich gerne, warum unsere Mäuse nicht da sind.
Acid hat soweit ich weiß seine ja bekommen.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## hirschi-94 (8. Oktober 2011)

Wenn ich mir das so durchlese, spricht das nicht gerade von Zuverlässigkeit und gutem Service. Ich glaube kaum, dass sich ein Hersteller so etwas leisten kann, bei einer recht großen Konkurrenz. 
.
.
.


----------



## Re4dt (8. Oktober 2011)

So jetzt hab ich den Support direkt angeschrieben mal sehen was die meinen.


----------



## Gast1111 (8. Oktober 2011)

Ich kann mich hirschi nur anschliessen, so darf das einfach nicht sein! Der eigentliche Sinn eines Gewinnspiels ist es, dass der Gewinner seinen Gewinn auch noch erhält bevor man ihn im Museum ausstellen können. Ist ja kein Ding zur Post zu laufen, das sind 5 Minuten Arbeit, trotzdem brauch es bei sogut wie jedem Gewinnspiel min 1 Monat bevor irgendwas kommt, aber 4 Monate sind ja die Spitze 

P.S: @Re4dt und Fac3l3ss Ganz simple Lösung, nichts mehr von dem Hersteller kaufen und jedem Bekannten davon abraten 

@bruce112 Wie immer extrem hilfreicher Beitrag


----------



## >ExX< (8. Oktober 2011)

schlechte Aktion von Cooler Master.............


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Oktober 2011)

Schön ist das Verhalten ja nicht, da sollte man besser und eher reagieren. Selbst wenn es auf dem Postweg verlustig gegangen ist kann man doch angemessen reagieren und nachforschen. Ich habe zwar mit diesem Gewinnspiel nix zu tun, aber es gibt irgendwie Auffälligkeiten mit eigenen Erlebnissen. Ich hoffe das es für euch noch eine angemessene Lösung gibt


----------



## Aufpassen (8. Oktober 2011)

Also der Support ist ja echt ... nja..

Kann doch nicht sein das man was gewinnt & es selbst 4 Monate später nicht erhält..


----------



## Lyran (8. Oktober 2011)

Naja ein "Unding".. es ist immerhin eine freiwillige Schenkungsaktion des Herstellers, trotzdem stimmt es natürlich das ein Gewinner auch möglichst schnell seinen Preis erhalten sollte


----------



## GoldenMic (8. Oktober 2011)

Wenn man ein gewinnspiel veranstaltet, damit Werbung macht und auch neue Kunden auf seine Produkte aufmerksam macht und dann 2 Leuten sagt das sie was bekommen sollen dann hat man gefälligst dafür grade zu stehen.
Es ist ein Unding, eine Schlamperei.


----------



## Re4dt (9. Oktober 2011)

Das lustige an der Sache. Es gab die Maus 3x zu gewinnen der dritte User Acid erhielt aber seine Maus. Wie hingegen nicht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Oktober 2011)

Gut das mal Post verschwindet ist ja nix unbekanntes, oder sogar einfach zurück geht weil der Postillion es vermasselt. Bei 2 Gewinnern klingt das aber dann schon seltsam.


----------



## Re4dt (9. Oktober 2011)

Zudem haben Facelles und ich ganze 2-3 mal nachgefragt. Es wurde immer gesagt das nochmal nachgeguckt wird das es versendet wurde hieß es nie.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Oktober 2011)

Ich warte ja auch schon seit ca einem Jahr auf einen Schalter bzw mein Dealer. Da dachte ich ich auch hier im Forum gibt es ein Supportteam und ev. per kurzem Dienstweg kann man was machen ...... Ende vom Lied, schreiben Sie xy an wo man schon mehrfach auf taube Ohren traf. Ich bin ja nicht der Freund der mit großem Gebimmel um Aufmerksamkeit bettelt und es lieber im Stillen macht, aber so etwas bestätigt meinen Eindruck.


----------



## ChaoZ (9. Oktober 2011)

Echt schade, dass sowas passiert. Ich bin besser vorsichtig mit den Anschuldigungen, wer weiß wer da geschlampt hat.


----------



## Re4dt (9. Oktober 2011)

Naja ich will hier CoolerMaster auch nichts vorwerfen. Aber das nun nach 4 Monaten immernoch ncihts kommt find ich echt Schade.


----------



## Gast1111 (9. Oktober 2011)

ChaoZ schrieb:


> Echt schade, dass sowas passiert. Ich bin besser vorsichtig mit den Anschuldigungen, wer weiß wer da geschlampt hat.


Da gibt es eigentlich nur folgende Möglichkeiten:
-PCGH (unrealistisch, da nachgefragt)
-Coolermaster (sehr verdächtig, da nur seltsame Antwort mit "wird überprüft)
-Die Post (unrealistisch, da wahrscheinlich nichtmal verschickt)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Oktober 2011)

ChaoZ schrieb:


> Echt schade, dass sowas passiert. Ich bin besser vorsichtig mit den Anschuldigungen, wer weiß wer da geschlampt hat.



Ist zwar einerseits richtig, aber wen quasi keine wirkliche Reaktion kommt kann man sich seinen Teil ja denken. Es klingt wie wie der Satz in einem Arbeitszeugnis, " er bemühte sich redlich "


----------



## fac3l3ss (9. Oktober 2011)

ChaoZ schrieb:


> Echt schade, dass sowas passiert. Ich bin besser vorsichtig mit den Anschuldigungen, wer weiß wer da geschlampt hat.





Re4dt schrieb:


> Naja ich will hier CoolerMaster auch nichts vorwerfen. Aber das nun nach 4 Monaten immernoch ncihts kommt find ich echt Schade.


 Genauso sehe ich das auch, diesen "Flame" gegen Cooler Master wollten wir nicht.
Aber falls jetzt immer noch nichts kommt, dann ... 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Re4dt (9. Oktober 2011)

fac3l3ss schrieb:
			
		

> Genauso sehe ich das auch, diesen "Flame" gegen Cooler Master wollten wir nicht.
> Aber falls jetzt immer noch nichts kommt, dann ...


So ist es  
Bin gespannt wann hier der Supporter auf den Thread aufmerksam wird.


----------



## hirschi-94 (9. Oktober 2011)

Re4dt schrieb:


> So ist es
> Bin gespannt wann hier der Supporter auf den Thread aufmerksam wird.


 
Wenn er denn nach einem Monat mal wieder online kommen würde. Auch wenn es sehr negativ klingt, aber Support sieht anders aus.


----------



## Happy Chicken (9. Oktober 2011)

Drück euch die Daumen, dass hier endlich mal was geht ...


----------



## fac3l3ss (9. Oktober 2011)

Happy Chicken schrieb:


> Drück euch die Daumen, dass hier endlich mal was geht ...


 Danke! 



Re4dt schrieb:


> (...)


 Genau das habe ich mich auch gefragt! 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## kero81 (9. Oktober 2011)

Hat sich die Leitung von PCGH schonmal dazu geäußert oder habt ihr die mal gefragt ob die nicht da mal nachfragen könnten?


----------



## Re4dt (9. Oktober 2011)

Ehrlich gesagt wäre dies der nächste Schritt gewesen. Sofern Coolermaster jetzt nach diesem Thread sowie Support Email reagiert.


----------



## fac3l3ss (9. Oktober 2011)

kero81 schrieb:


> Hat sich die Leitung von PCGH schonmal dazu geäußert oder habt ihr die mal gefragt ob die nicht da mal nachfragen könnten?


 Wir hatten mal die Idee, mehr nicht.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Verox (9. Oktober 2011)

wie wäre es mal mit anrufen ? glaube ihr unterschätzt die Arbeit einer Marketing Abteilung ein wenig

anrufen  .... durchrufen ..entspr. Person verlangen. ihr kommt an...so groß ist CM nicht. macht nicht so nen Tamtam draus. irren ist menschlich.


----------



## kero81 (10. Oktober 2011)

Also ich würde mal bei PCGH nachfragen, z.B. direkt bei Tilo. Wirft ja auch ein schlechtes Bild auf PCGH...


----------



## Re4dt (10. Oktober 2011)

Das war klar. So heute eine Antwort von cm erhalten. Irgendwie kommt mir dieser Inhalt bekannt vor. Meine Adresse hab ich hiermit seit dem Gewinnspiel schon vier mal gegeben zum überprüfen.....
Hallo Herr Tayfun,

Vielen Dank für Ihre Kontaktaufnahme.
Bitte senden Sie uns Ihre Adresse und Telefonnummer.
Wir werden es prüfen und Ihnen entsprechend den Gewinn zusenden.

MfG.


----------



## fac3l3ss (10. Oktober 2011)

Re4dt schrieb:


> (...)


 Per E-Mail?
Ich habe meine Addresse auch schon 3-mal bestätigt...


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (10. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe meinen Cooler-Master-Kontakt vor wenigen Minuten auf diesen Thread hingewiesen. Hier äußern sich ab sofort bitte nur noch Personen, die
a) bei Cooler Master angestellt sind
b) Administrator- oder Supermoderator-Rechte im Forum haben
c) als Gewinner ausgewählt wurden


----------



## Re4dt (10. Oktober 2011)

Danke Stephan 
Hoffe das die Sache so schnelll wie möglich rum ist.


----------



## fac3l3ss (10. Oktober 2011)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Danke Stephan
> Hoffe das die Sache so schnelll wie möglich rum ist.


 So sehe ich das wiedermal auch, danke! 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## StormyMaster (18. Oktober 2011)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde!

Ich bin ab sofort wieder da und habe zu meinem Fehlen auch ein kurzes Statement gepostet. Vorweg eins: Tut mir Leid, dass Ihr Euch geärgert habt.
Ab sofort versuche ich die offenen Sachen abzuarbeiten.


----------



## Re4dt (18. Oktober 2011)

Sooo heute kam ich von der Schule und sah ein Packet in meinem Zimmer. Aufgemacht siehe da die Maus ist da. Nicht die Spawn sonder die nagelneue sentinel Z3RO-G 

Hat sich doch alles zum guten gedreht. Danke an Coolermaster und Stephan der Coolermaster kontaktierte


----------



## fac3l3ss (18. Oktober 2011)

Re4dt schrieb:


> (...)


 Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu! Ich habe meine noch nicht! D:
Aber wenn sie da ist mache ich auch ein Bild! 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## GoldenMic (18. Oktober 2011)

Ich hoffe Stephan hat nichts dagegen wenn ich dir meinen Glückwunsch dazu aussprechen möchte 
Falls doch einfach löschen.


----------



## fac3l3ss (2. November 2011)

Meine ist immer noch nicht da 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## StormyMaster (3. November 2011)

Da das doch einige waren, bitte ich nochmals um die Daten für den Versand:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...lpreise-wem-fehlt-noch-etwas.html#post3602857


----------

